# 6WB enable additional digital speed display



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

Not sure if this was discussed before, I found it while going through the CAFD when looking for the code to enable hp/kw display in sport mode.
It enable the additional Digital Speed display in alternative unit.
DKombi -> 3000 Anzeige_konfiguration, 32 -> Digital_Tacho_Enable -> mph_kmh (default: keine_anzeige)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> Not sure if this was discussed before, I found it while going through the CAFD when looking for the code to enable hp/kw display in sport mode.
> It enable the additional Digital Speed display in alternative unit.
> DKombi -> 3000 Anzeige_konfiguration, 32 -> Digital_Tacho_Enable -> mph_kmh (default: keine_anzelge)


Nice.

But why is your trunk always open?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

I hate the blank spot between the two gauges...
btw, BMW decided to move the LDW display to the lower right corner and it lose the ability to display which side it detects the lines


shawnsheridan said:


> Nice.
> 
> But why is your trunk always open?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> I hate the blank spot between the two gauges...
> btw, BMW decided to move the LDW display to the lower right corner and it lose the ability to display which side it detects the lines


So, what does the normal 6WB display look like without the trunk open or NAV displayed look like?

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

here you go.


shawnsheridan said:


> So, what does the normal 6WB display look like without the trunk open or NAV displayed look like?
> 
> Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> here you go.


It looks good. You don't need the open trunk man.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

i'm wondering if there's a way to keep the car graphic stay there without ACC or door/trunk/hood opened?


----------



## svc (Nov 26, 2012)

Did you get the 6WB as a retrofit? It looks really nice.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks, and yes, it's retrofitted


svc said:


> Did you get the 6WB as a retrofit? It looks really nice.


----------



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

*Power Display*

Post removed. - Saw it in another thread....


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Check here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=765954


----------

